# Music tastes



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

This has been bitting me, so I'm posting about it.

What kind of music do all you haunters listen too?

For me, I like Disturbed and Three Days Grace. When I'm working on the haunt, I like Rob Zombie. So, hard rock and metal.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine vary quite a bit from 
Slipknot






to Kina Grannis






and almost everything in between. Just no rap, hip hop or country.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Just no rap, hip hop or country.


Heard that.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

lamb of god ,disturbed,five finger death punch,korn.....and Michael Buble LOL i dont know why but I like his music just another part of my many layers of insanity


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All things classical, solo artists and bands from the '60s and '70s, musicals and light opera (I listen to those mostly from an orchestra pit), sacred music, big band music and singers from the '40s, almost anything done by Randy Newman and Danny Elfman, and a hodgepodge of various and sundry other types of music. I don't care for country/western, heavy metal, or rap unless it's funny


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

morbid mike said:


> lamb of god ,disturbed,five finger death punch,korn.....and Michael Buble LOL i dont know why but I like his music just another part of my many layers of insanity


I forgot FFDP. I only know one of there songs though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Classic rock, swing, big band, jazz, classical, classic progressive rock

I'll listen to rap when Weird Al sings it.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

New age, country, light rock - I guess everything except opera, heavy metal and vulgar hip hop. Really like Blackmore's Night - wish they'd come out with more stuff.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Just about any type of blues, but especially... Stevie Ray Vaughan, Allman Brothers, Canned Heat, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Albert King, Led Zeppelin, Marcia Ball
Also love my New Orleans music...Dr. John, Rebirth Jazz Band...Professor Long Hair ....some Cajun and Zydeco.....
Really I listen to all types music...least fond of Rap, Country, Heavy Metal, freeform Jazz, and DISCO SUCKS IMHO...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Halloween 2010 I spent a lot of prop building time listening to the Dirty Dozen Brass Band.........


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Kansas, Ramones, Four Aces, Robert Mirabile, Liz Story, Dukes of Dixieland, Mills Brothers, Madonna, No Doubt, Rockappella, Steve Martin, Martina McBride, Lady GaGa, Journey, Beyonce, Justin Timberlake, all of the Rat Pack (I love Sammy) and then whatever the pop radio station plays. I've always been a pop radio fiend, and like staying on top of trends in music. Every Sunday, we listen to a polka music radio show.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Love Grave Robber (still unsigned but i went to their concert with my brother.)





Demon Hunter 





it really depends on the mood i'm in, but i know i'm destined to join in the mosh pit some day.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Some of my faviorite artists are Tool, The Misfits, Death, Pink Floyd, Deftones the Rolling Stones...I could go on for awhile haha! I have a lot of love for 50s music for some reason. And I do actually listen to rap like Wu Tang Clan and N.W.A.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Big enough range of examples?  I like most anything, except rap and hip hop.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> YouTube - "SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN


That's cool GC, I have in my "ideas" sketchbook a skelly band playing Sing Sing Sing. Fits in well with my "kid friendly" theme.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Starts with Late Rococo to Romantic era Classical, then Classic rock such as Doors, Pink Floyd, Hendricks, Zeppelin, ect. then to Modern Hard Rock. Some Black Metal ( Like Cradle of Filth) and Techno (like Daft Punk) thrown in for good flavor.... So almost anything except: Rap, Country, and 80's Glam Hair Rock.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Interesting comparison:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Myself, I love the classics, have several records of symphonies from around the world. Words are nice but just music is soothing. When I am in a prop building or project mood, I actually play Vampyre from Midnight syndicate. Don't know why but it is like a dark symphony and I get stuff done. When ever I go to a haunt or halloween store and hear the songs playing, I can usually hum along to the entire song, strange I know.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Midnight Syndicate. Vampyre is one of my favorite albums. I actually find it very soothing.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Mostly Country pre 1990's ..... and rock late 60's through early 80's... no rap or hip-hop either......


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My normal music listening is rock and metal. My favorite is Alice cooper. I also love Kiss, aerosmith, ac/dc, faster pussycat, skid row, cinderella, the stones led zepplin and on and on. Now for Halloween time I listen to anything Halloween related. All the classic halloween music and midnite syndicate, nox arcana and so on.


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

icp, twiztid, boondox, blaze, necro, rob zombie, korn, manson, powerman 5000,tool, evanescence,him, tech 9, v-shaped mind, orgy, abk, nin, dark lotus, slayer,mudvayne,zugizland,cky, kidcrusher- anything twisted and bloody


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Ennio Morricone- just about anything he composed.

My favorite music is Heavy Metal, and by that I mean Iron Maiden, Megadeth, pre-sellout Metallica, Slayer, Black Sabbath, Jag Panzer, Helloween, Iced Earth, Anthrax during the classic years, etc. I don't like the new alternative "metal" with very very few exceptions. 

Nightwish is my favorite "operatic" metal band. I recently got addicted to another Finnish (or at least Icelandic somethingorother) group called Korpiklaani. Bouncy, happy, alcohol soaked fun from a bunch of drunk guys who look like vikings. And they shred, oh yes.

Due to nostalgia, I happily listen to nearly anything from the 80s. 

I like a lot of classic country but I can't tolerate "young country". My favorite country artist, may he rest in peace, is Marty Robbins. 

Some ska, like the Mighty Mighty Bosstones.

My favorite composer from the "powdered wig era" is Rossini. I like Ravel, Beethoven, Brahms, and others too.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Alternative and a little bit of Indie. Certainly not death metal.

FLORENCE AND THE MACHINE
DEAD MAN'S BONES
MUMFORD AND SONS

Dark ambient for the haunt.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok I like most anything except for heavy metal, hip hop and vulgar crap. I can listen to bluegrass if I have too... but for the most part I listen to all kinds of music, just depends on what kind of mood I am in....


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Dio, Ozzy, ACDC, old Aerosmith, Headstones, some Yes, some nu metal and nu rock (but not much) and I can like a song or two from any genre, including country and hip hop but I am not a country or a hiphop fan.
Me and my last band gettin the yaya's out


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

I have an addiction to Death Metal, mainly a swedish one that includes such world renowned  bands as unleashed, amon amarth, dismember, infestdead, bloodbath and so many many more. 

I know none of you guys and gals know these bands but hey u asked lol


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I mainly listen to Heavy Metal and Hard Rock on a day to day basis. Megadeath, Old Metallica, Korn, Slipknot, FFDP, Rob Zombie. I do enjoy classical and opera. Prop building I must listen to Midnight Syndicate, or Nox Arcana to get my mind in the right mood. I really can't listen to country, or most Rap/Hip hop. I was fortunate enough to win one of the Kristen Lawrence "A Broom With A View" CD's here. This is really a great Halloween Carol CD. If you haven't already, check it out!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I listen to all kinds of music from Heavy Metal, to Country, to a little bit of Hip Hop. But foremost I'm a metal head, from 80's metal like Anthrax, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest etc. to more modern bands like Static-X, Mushroom Head, and occasionally I'll listen to SlipKnot. Of course the Classic rock bands like AC/DC, Black Sabbath (with Ozzy, and R. J. Dio) Led Zepplin, Kiss, Van Halen (with D.L. Roth, not that Haggar crap), Rush, Ted Nugent, Molly Hatchet, Lynard Skynard....I think I can Go on for a long time, so I'll stop there. During Halloween, the darker and heavier it is the better, great motivational music.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

My favorite band is Areosmith, 40 + years and they still rock! But I love and old or new rock blues and the like. I loved hearing 16 Tons, haven't heard that in forever. But it reminds me, anything Cash.


----------

